# Used Boss v Plow Deal???



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, names Jeff and I'm new to plowing and looking at getting a used plow. Found a Boss v plow with everything included that is coming off the same truck I have. I think I can get the plow for $3500.00 and am hoping to get it down to $3000. Just wanted to bounce this deal off of some more experienced plow guys...and girls to see if it is a good deal. I will probably be doing mostly residential driveways and have a F250 extended cab 8ft bed. 

I think this truck might be a little big for the residential scene but its what I have.

I also think the V plow is what I want based on so many folks being happy with it.

Many thanks in advance for thought put into my situation!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's a photo of the plow.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you would be fine doing residential with that truck. It isn't ideal for that type of work but will get it done without an issue. I would think $3000 would be very fair for that plow. It looks to be clean from the picture. If its as clean as it looks it could be worth as much as $3500...never pay asking though Thumbs Up


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks good. Just make sure to check for cracks and things like that, Also if you install it yourself its free but a shop will charge from $350 to $600 for the install.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Planning on installing my self. I will also have to remove it from his truck...he said he has no tools. I assume I'll learn something doing this first. Is the removal and instalation intense? I consider myself to be pretty mechanically adept. Any special tools required?

Jeff


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

For example on my truck a friend did the install and i payed him $400. The plow mount is fairly simple but I don't like doing that type of electric work. I let him do it all because he's a pro so one less headache for me lol. But a manual would help you to run all the wires and relay's. I highly recommend to buy new relay's (not expensive). And buy a new remote for your plow just in case it goes during a snow storm. Hope this helps. Thumbs Up


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Top_Notch;1435117 said:


> Planning on installing my self. I will also have to remove it from his truck...he said he has no tools. I assume I'll learn something doing this first. Is the removal and instalation intense? I consider myself to be pretty mechanically adept. Any special tools required?
> 
> Jeff


No special tools just sockets,wrenches wire stripper simple stuff. But you might have some rusty bolts on the plow frame again nothing expensive to replace. Might want to get a bigger battery and a bigger alternator depending on how your one current is. But make sure all your wire connections are done right if not find some help if you do it wrong it could start a fire or mess up some electric components on your truck.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input Luis. Have those tools and will bring an angle grinder along in case bolts are rusted in place. My truck has two batteries, and am not sure on the size of my alternator.


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Like i said just make sure all the wiring is done the right way. Hope it all works out


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If its coming out of the same truck you can essentially pull the harness out as one piece and lay it in your truck the same as you took it out. The mount will probably be rusted so bring a cordless impact if you have one and then use plenty of anti-seez (spelling?) when you reinstall. 

I took the Boss mount and harness out of my '97 Chev in about an hour.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Deal is done! Heading to pick it tomorrow! Wish me Luck! Thanks for all the help!

Jeff

Photos to come when I get it on.

Another quick question is how much balast do you guys put in the back of your truck with a similar rig? I have 01 F250 diesel ex cab 8ft bed.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Just thought of another question, Is the mount light enough to take off and on by only one person, or will I need the help of another strong person to get it done?


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I think you can disassemble it far enough that you will be able to handle it alone. Take note of where the holes are drilled into the frame for mounting it, you'll be able to use the mount as your template for putting it on your truck. That is the down side to mounting a plow on a Ford, no pre-drilled holes to use for bolting it on. Take your time and you'll be fine.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok! Didn't realise that I would have to drill holes? Guess I'm bringing my drill along for the ride. Should a 3/8 bit be big enough? That's the largest I have.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

hmmm, I'm not sure exactly what size the bolts are but I don't think that I would want my plow held on with just 3/8 bolts. Probably at least 1/2", that's my guess. I had the dealer install everything truck side for me, I am mechanically inclined but had read of the potential difficulties of installing them on a Ford. How far do you have to travel to get it? Might be worth taking a trailer to throw everything onto and then work on it at home or in a shop...


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Shoreline;1436357 said:


> hmmm, I'm not sure exactly what size the bolts are but I don't think that I would want my plow held on with just 3/8 bolts. Probably at least 1/2", that's my guess. I had the dealer install everything truck side for me, I am mechanically inclined but had read of the potential difficulties of installing them on a Ford. How far do you have to travel to get it? Might be worth taking a trailer to throw everything onto and then work on it at home or in a shop...


I agree with that. I installed my Meyers overnight years ago. First one I ever put on anything, and it took me ALL night. Drilling was a bear. You're liable to be stuck without bolts if you have to cut them. Unforseen hold-ups happen (quite often it seems). Looks like a great deal though! Best of luck to you!


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

This may help
http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/msc04223.pdf

Otherwise this will get you all the other manuals depending on smarthitch type. Install and owners can be found here.
http://www.bossplow.com/support/manuals/snowplows
Good Luck, send us the pics


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Got it on and back from Denver. No plowing yet. Need to weld some steel to the back of the last three bolts in the farthest back part of the frame so they won't spin when tightening. Any other ideas to remedy this problem? Then it will be complete! The only issue so far is my high beams will not work on the plow??? 

It took me 5 hours to get everything off of the sellers truck, and seven hours to get it mounted on my truck minus the last six frame bolts in the angle bracket, and one wire is not hooked up to my blinker or running lights. Not too shabby for my first time! Also the sellers truck had a six inch lift and the bracket was modified so I had to grind some welds to get the mount back to normal.

Pics soon!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

*Done!*

Plow is on and everything works! Here's some photos. Ended up having to weld some steel to the three bolts for the angle bracket on the plow mount. All in all it worked out good and I learned a lot while doing it. The wiring harness came off the sellers truck all in one piece and right back on to my truck. The only issue is I had to drill a inch and a quater hole through the fire wall.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

is it me or is the underbody mount hitting, or VERY, close to the ground in the last picture?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweet deal! Looks good. Looks like the plow is in great shape! Thumbs Up


----------

